# JUNGHANS "MEGA" RADIO-CONTROLLED MANTLE CLOCK



## Mike Ricketts (Jul 17, 2018)

My "Mega" has stopped working!

I have replaced the batteries, and the hands whizz round until they stop at 11 (the clock was manually adjusted to British time), but then they resolutely stay there.

I have another (also manually adjusted) Junghans r-c clock, also tuned to the German signa,l which works perfectly, so I'm assuming that the signal is not the problem, but that there is something wrong with the clock's receiver.

I can't find anyone willing to repair r-c clocks (or watches), and so would be grateful for any recommendations. Also, what is the "life-expectancy" of a good quality (such as Junghans) r-c clock?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

They have a place up in Scotland

They are usually extremely reliable, i would suggest swopping the position of the clocks or moving it to another place as outside interference can affect them


----------



## Mike Ricketts (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you.

I've tried it in several different locations - even outside! - but no movement.

I thought the Scottish operation had closed down?

MR


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Silly question, but is the battery in . The right way around.


----------



## LCdr. James McIlvaine (Mar 4, 2021)

Is there any place in the South where I can get my MEGA radio controlled clock repaired?


----------

